# ECM issue?



## Xav_Dude (Oct 15, 2011)

To make it a short story, here are the logs of check engine code I got over the last 2 weeks.

10/15 0462-0171-0303
10/15 0462
10/14 0300-0217
10/14 0303-0132-0138
10/12 0132
10/02 0303-0132
10/01 0132
09/30 0303

Very random, I can drive sometimes 2h without nothing coming up or use the car daily with multiple stops/starts for 2-3 days without check engines. Today, I have a new code (P0462) coming out of nowhere and it seems to come up all the time now. Also, my cruise control ON/OFF light wasn't working while driving then after stopping and trying it again it worked.

This makes me think I do have electrical or ECM problems, like a short circuit somewhere that randomly triggers codes depending on which wire gets shorted . Other symptoms are poor mileage and rough idle at start only (about 5-10 seconds). Other than that, it drives relatively ok.

Any idea how to troubleshoot a potential ECM that goes bad? I'm about to bring it to the mechanics but I feel they will replace stuffs one by one until issue goes away.

Edit: forgot to mention it's a 02 Sentra SE-R SpecV with 113K miles.


----------



## dsunday (Jan 11, 2011)

I've got an '02 spec-v that went into limp mode on the freeway. That was scary! Codes read a bad throttle pedal. Replaced that with no fix. then it read throttle body, replaced that ( ouch! ) and still not fixed. My brother and I spent 2-3 weeks tracing wires, following the service manual and testing circuits and everything checked out ok. That left one thing. The ECM. So I did an internet search for ECM repair, found a place in the midwest, shipped the ECM with a description of the problem and about a week later got it back. About $250. Car has run fine since.


----------

